# Any recommended sites for 32ft Rv near Lake Como



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

We are planning a trip to Italy for 5 weeks leaving at the end of April driving down through France and Switzerland.
Can anybody recommend any sites suitable for an American Rv 32 ft (towing a car) near Lake Maggiore or Como.

Does anybody know the price of Autogas LPG in Italy

Thanks for any info

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Dantill said:


> ........................any sites suitable for an American Rv 32 ft .................near Lake Maggiore or Como.
> Does anybody know the price of Autogas LPG in Italy
> Thanks for any info
> Dave


Hmmmmmm, I LOVE to do this with my Landau, I went as a child with my Dad in the 70's and I remember it being utter beautiful, but I remember that the Italian campsites are VERY tight and VERY packed! 

Come on Russel, your the man on the spot, what's the score?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*RV on Lakes Maggiore/Come*

 
Hi there, loads of campsites on both lakes :
www.camping.it
www.assocampi.it
www.camping-italy.net

listed in order of usefulness.
Which are suitable for RV's I don't know personally.

LPG for traction is currently selling at our local station at Euro 1.137 per litre.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

> Which are suitable for RV's I don't know personally.


Thanks guys but I was hoping somebody has been with a RV and could recommend somewhere.
Looking at the website doesnt give much idea on access etc

Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave,

A search on the MHF's campsite data base for Italy and Campsite Suitable for RVs/Large MHs revealed * 45 sites * 

It's a start :wink:


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, but searching through them none appear to be in the area I was asking about.
 


Hopefully somebody will know if there is anywhere suitable round the lakes


Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave,

May be time in investing a few £££'s with Dick & Mo and their Big Pitch Guide >> See HERE <<

They have now produced a Europe Guide.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mick 

I've looked at the 'Big Pitch' site guide site before, £36 for two years isn't cheap and there is no indication of how many sites are listed.. 
Do you know anyone who has actually joined ?


Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG prices*

Hello

Sorry for the delay I missed the thread.

LPG - today - 0.59 euros per litre. The price is fairly constant at garages around the Lake. Motorway prices are similar, and expect to pay a few cents less "away from the tourist trail".

Diesel - €1.15 around the Lake, €1.05 at the Auchan.

Petrol about 10 cents per litre more expensive.

I can't help with sites "en route". Sites around Lake Garda - most will struggle to get an RV on. One where you will certainly fit is www.campingamicidilazise.it

Russell


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

MicknPat, ScotJimland

Just reading posts.

Have you seen

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25406.html

I now note MicknPat that you managed to get something off the ground on this one before, so thank you for that.

Can we between us RVers do better than "Big Pitch".

Surely there are more of us than the couple who edit the "Big Pitch".

Thanks again,

Duadua


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Jim (ScotJimland)

Using Dick's own spin for his Big Pitch Guide in a thread on the ARVM forum on 22.10.2006 he claimed to have 360 members and that his BPG for the UK guide contained 120 sites.

This was in a thread titled "RV Friendly Campsites in UK" in which I was trying to get a few more RVers to contribute to the magazines very poor campsite list of RV friendly sites.

When I asked in the same thread,"Why the ARVM list of RV campsites was so small for a magazine that was 10 years old"

I received this reply.


> There are several reasons why people are loathe to publish sites on the ARV forum, not the least of which is self-interest - i.e. if they tell every one else where the sites are then they won't be able to get on them themselves when they want to!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

It is really difficult recommending sites for RVs and even harder to publish a book. Many Rvers want all the services and would not contemplate anything else. Others, like ourselves are just happy to get on an worry about everything else later.

There are just so many suitable sites in the UK I do not know why anyone should have a problem , unless of course you want cable TV, internet connection and piped music on each pitch.

In Europe we use the caravan club book which rarely lets us down. 

We found it difficult in Italy, and shyed away from the lakes as we could not find anything suitable. 

The example in the Big Pitch Europe is a case in point in how difficult it is to do a book. The site shown is due to close very soon, the directions to it are out of date and it has NEVER seen a blade of grass. Although some of the pitches are huge they are not serviced 

We have a fairly large list of sites we have been on in France, Spain, Italy and Holland. Freely available if you pm us. Obviously things change and you would need to check them out first. There is no way that all the pitches on these sites are suitable.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

billym said:


> There are just so many suitable sites in the UK I do not know why anyone should have a problem , unless of course you want cable TV, internet connection and piped music on each pitch.
> 
> In Europe we use the caravan club book which rarely lets us down.
> 
> We have a fairly large list of sites we have been on in France, Spain, Italy and Holland. Freely available if you pm us. Obviously things change and you would need to check them out first. There is no way that all the pitches on these sites are suitable.


We may get into trouble here with the mods because this thread should really be over here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25406.html

Anyway to answer billym

No I don't want cable TV, internet connection and piped music on each pitch.

We find the caravan club book to be limited both here and in Europe.

All we are after is an endorsement from a fellow RVer as to whether or not we get a xx footer on the site?

We would dearly love to know your recommendations for Europe.

It would be brilliant if you could add you own RVers Endorsement to the campsite database to share with other RVers?

Very many thanks in hope and anticipation

Duadua


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*Lake Como*

I went on a package holiday with 5 girls in family to Lake Como last August, it's beautiful place! We did a few excursions, the road round the lake is very narrow and twisty, driving is not easy even for locals, one occasion the coach couldn't pass a bit of narrow road, few male passengers got off the coach to help the driver to left a parked car tail end a bit just enable the coach to pass, it's amazing to see the houses so near road not got many scratched paintwork on it! I was so glad didn't come with my husband, if we hire a car, I think our marriage will not survive the driving experience! The camp sites along the lake does looks crowded but then it was early August!

Gasper


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

billym said:


> It is really difficult recommending sites for RVs and even harder to publish a book. Many Rvers want all the services and would not contemplate anything else. Others, like ourselves are just happy to get on an worry about everything else later.


We don't want or need any services either, the key point here is .. 
"Just happy to get on"

ANYTHING else is a bonus for us, it's the "getting on" that can be problematic and the getting OUT can be a nightmare if you are given poor advice in the first place .. :?


----------

